# Timmmmmmbeeeerrrrrr



## Dubbaman (Oct 25, 2007)

well after the past few days with the mold scare and considering the advice ive gotton from the members on the site and from PMs (thanks again Mr.P) ive decided to cut down and harvest what i can off of my indica (the molded ones have already been removed) the girl has about 45% brown calyxes and about 40% amber trichs so unles im wrong this smoke once dried should be an head buzz. now on the the questions.

1. she hasnt been flushed or to let the soil dry out completely will this have a negative effect on the plant while it drys 

2. she hasnt had a few days of dark before she'll be removed can this have a negative effect on her

im sure that there are more things i should ask before i do this as im sure that there is more info you guys will need to know before you can answer these ??s too so heres a bit more info 

the potter 

the potter is a 1 cu ft square potter with a soil mix of plain top soil MG and pearlite (50%-30%-20% respectivly) it houses 2 plants the one i plant on cuttin out (indica) and another that is still only about 4 weeks of flower (sativa) im cuttin the one out from the mold issue. pH is currently 7

watering 

i dont use any nutes (other than the time release ones in the MG) but i have given it some plant food before but i stopped using it once they went into flower it has an N_P_K of 24-8-16 and the past couple of waterings have been rain water collected (last water was last night) currently soil is moist (meter reads on scale of 1-10 and its sitting on 5)


lighting 

i dont have any HID lighting i use flos on a side mount grow i have 4 dual bulb ballasts that are 4 foot long using 6 g.e. kitchen and bath T-12 tubes 3400 lumen ea. and 2 vita-lite twist T-12 2400 lumen ea. and 1 g.e. warm whie CFL 42W (150=) 2700 lumen.. lumen in box is total of 27900 lumen/sq' (if im right on how to do it) is 7440 lumen/sq'


the box 

my flower box is 1.5'd x 2.5'w x 7't mylar for the walls and fans for intake and exaust. intake fans are (1) 6" 3 speed(set on med) and (1) 4" (no speed control) and the exaust is a 20" box fan temps stay about 85-90F with humidity normal of about 40-55%

well thats all i can thinkof for background info if there is something more needed or there is anything that i left out please post in the thread and ill get the info


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 25, 2007)

So your harvesting 1 plant out of a POT of 2??

unfortunately its going to be almost impossible to get the roots
out of the pot where the other plant is.  As your young plant grows
the harvested roots will start to rot.  Which is going to attract/breed
scarid flies/fungus gnats.

Some say, flushing is good, some say it doesn't matter, its all preference.
IMO:  you'll be fine.

From what I understand.. 24/hrs of darkness increasing potency is a myth.

Dont use time released Nute soil.   Will cause burn down the road, you 
have no control of it.  WHich is bad thing.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks as always Mr.P i had thought of the root problem and my plan is to wait a couple of days and remove it like its a stump (just dig the stump and as much top root as possible) i hope to not do much harm to the other plant in the process and ive ben using some pearlite on the top to stop gnats (forgot that in the soil part my bad) im holding off till tomorrow or the next day to begin with cause i want to run at least one more day of air through it and then she is going to come down which bring me to a question that a fresh mind can bring to things :rofl: after i cut her and take off the buds should i put her in to hang before i put her in the dry box that i made

oh and before the clones get the TP to the flower box it is going to be FF soil not sure which one yet but im still in the air on the nute pack... just not sure if i want to use it


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 25, 2007)

well so i didnt wait till the am to go on and take her down i seen that the moisture meter was down to 3 (almost bone dry) so i went and chopped her out didnt get many pics of the plant out of the potter or while i was in the process of giving her a mani (mainly because i had no camera at the timeand i dont want you guys to see me :rofl: its not personal) but i did get one of what i got off her (its on here) she was almost 4' tall with about 2.5' of budded area on her (less the 6" that was molded  ) she gave me 147gms wet so im thinking that will be about 2-3oz once dry (i hope) if anyone knows for sure how much the weight changes during a dry please fill me in got a lot of nice lookin nugz off her eso im pleased even if it was 2 weeks early she had about 50%50% mix of white/brown calyxes and about 40%45% amber trichs on her the rest were very cloudy with very few clear so im hoping that she will make me very happy when dry (as far as my first grow is concerned im very pleased good learning experience and now i can take that exp and use it for my clones)


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 26, 2007)

well its been just over 12 hours in the box and she has lost alot of weight, but not looking too bad for missing the last couple of weeks in flower,and all the other problems that came along the way im going to leave her in for another day to let her get a bit more dry when i rotated her around today she still felt real wet (and sticky) i did weigh one of the bigger budz before it went in and it was 25g while rotating today i weighed it again and it was down to about 17g. after the next day of drying my plan is ot sample a bit of it ( i tossed the nolded ones) and put the rest in a jar to cure. im not goign to cure it long might do a 2 week one on some and a month on some other see if there is any difference with time


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

Free weed Dubbaman!  Congrats, and enjoy her.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sure i will and she gave me a copy lol of herself so were gonna do it again, funny though my wife has always said no cheating,and Ive held up my end, at least till i started growing my own female companions, and she is OK with it :rofl:


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 27, 2007)

here we are at 2 days in the box and she feels dry on the outside but is still a bit damp in the middle, so i put her in a jar for the day gonna try to pull some of that moisture out by letting her sit in the stagnant air in the jar (have to burp it soon), but alls well shes lost alot of weight gonna be aobut 2.5oz off her in the end ,but hey not bad for a plant that i was given and had to nurse to health and taken out about a week and a half early .had to be because of this neverending rain :hairpull: my room is in a garage that has like all moisture problems when it rains thin walls and half butt insulation thats my next home improvement item :rofl: but then i plan on putting her back in the box for another day and thne some in the jar to cure for a couple of weeks and some to sample and believe me im ready to see she smells so good im ready to eat it


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 27, 2007)

Great job bro looks nice and sticky cant wait to hear a smoke report peace


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 28, 2007)

:woohoo: after 3 days in the dry box i made and one in a bag to pull some moisture back to the outside of her shes dry enough to sample :woohoo: so that was my Breakfast this A.M. with my coffee. a :bong: and i was alive she turned out to be a very up buzz (clear head high) and i got off my butt and cleaned the house :spit: and then had another and was ready to just sit back relax and be pleased with the tun out even if it was an early harvest of her she turned out great (for a first attempt) pulled about 3 O's off her in the end. not bad small plant and early cut im happy and its free so you cant beat the price if your willing to wait in line. time to put some in the jar for a cure


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 28, 2007)

looks decent, good job


----------



## Firepower (Oct 28, 2007)

Im glad to hear that, im also fighting the rain, luckily i think i might have 2 more weeks before mine go down, so much for harvesting at the same time.. LOL..  ill let u know how mine goes


----------



## jash (Oct 28, 2007)

congra Dubba:aok:3 oz from one plant is very good man


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 28, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> Im glad to hear that, im also fighting the rain, luckily i think i might have 2 more weeks before mine go down, so much for harvesting at the same time.. LOL.. ill let u know how mine goes


 
and dont forget i still have one that should be ready in about another month or so. they grew in the same potter before i got them and have been nursing them back. i got them this far back with all the problems they had and they turned out suprisingly well for a first time try but im hooked now got clones of them and im off for more

she smokes great too, nice smooth easy hits and the up buzz was great for the morning wake and bake and the fresh taste was something different but i liked it cant wait till the bunch cures to see how that turns out . gonna cure for 2 weeks i think and see if that hels out. mostly because now that i have the aboility to grow it im really looking forward to not having to buy it :hubba:


----------



## jash (Oct 28, 2007)

i also harvested previous grow plants at 7 weeks but the smoke was realy great-a bomb after 10 days in jar...


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for that i kept her in the diy dry box for 3 days and i still have a bunch left from my supply that i bought before i knew i was going to have this early harvest and she is sittin in a jar now curing away


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2007)

How's she smoke?


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 28, 2007)

smooth as a babies behind is bald gave me and the wife a real head buzz not a couch lock stone but a hey lets go and see the world rush


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

sounds fun, i love strains that are energetic


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 29, 2007)

hey dubbaman what a result 3oz from a plant:holysheep:


thats some serious buddage and all i have to say is enjoy your smoke man and ya always learn from ya mistakes:ignore:


no offence intended man just take on board what ya learnt this grow and go forward and better yaself with ya growing skills.


nice one dubba im happy for ya dude


laters  pkj


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 11, 2007)

well today was the day for Tammy to come down she had been flowering for 75 days and with all the stretching and soil problems i think she came out just fine. She weighed in at 355 gm or almost 13 oz wet figure abaout 60% water and then shell be close to 140 gm or 5 oz when dry a bit optimistic im sure may be about 4 but hey its still free and im all for that but needless to say shes in the dry box for the next 3 days and then a few nugz to the bag and the rest to the jars.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 11, 2007)

looks like a good harvest to me bet ull be smokin a while have fun with thoes buds


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 11, 2007)

cool, man... what do u do with your trimmings?... make oil out of it?


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 12, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> cool, man... what do u do with your trimmings?... make oil out of it?


 
nah i just toss them im not trying to make any hash or oils just budz


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 14, 2007)

:headbang2: well its been 3 days in the DIY dry box that i made and the outsides are a bit crispy and the middle is a tad moist time to cure some for a while. got about 5.5oz off her as of now :yay: so not bad at all :holysheep:


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 14, 2007)

Good job man- even with the set backs- Grats on your smoke!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2007)

*CONGRATS D on a fine harvest. When she's all dry and cured to perfection we wanna smoke report. Great job mang you should be very proud. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 14, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *CONGRATS D on a fine harvest. When she's all dry and cured to perfection we wanna smoke report. Great job mang you should be very proud. :aok: *


will do that in about another few days


----------



## Growdude (Nov 14, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> nah i just toss them im not trying to make any hash or oils just budz


 
Dubbaman you really should look into some bubble bags or somthing.
I cant believe how much I used to throw out but now I make grade A hash and its awsome, I keep saying I should have got these years ago.

Put a pinch on your fine bud and it lasts twice as long.
Please dont waste your leaves and popcorn.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 17, 2007)

well guys and gals i got me a dry nug today ad packed her up in the bong and took a big toke off it (or more:rofl gotta say im real pleased with it not as smooth as the last but not real harsh just good smoke and one hell of a high was sittin on the couch zonein off in the distance and missed the movie i was watching :bong: :woohoo: :aok:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 7, 2008)

if you havent seen that i had an unexpected hearvest today i did tripped and broke a plant and a moisture meter at the same time moral of the story dont sleep and try to water your plants at the same time. pics here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2008)

*Damn D you gotta be more careful mang.  Crap by the looks of it you broke the whole plant.   Atleast it looks like she was almost finished. How much longer did she have to go? *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 7, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn D you gotta be more careful mang.  Crap by the looks of it you broke the whole plant.  Atleast it looks like she was almost finished. How much longer did she have to go? *


 
yeah it was i hit right where i had her topped in veg. she would have been 60 days about the 19th of the month but i think she would have been about another good 2 weeks later making her an end of the month pull for nice dark amber over 70-80% of her. makes me so mad that i stepped on my meter and fell trying to not break it and not only broke it but the plant too.:holysheep: . Hey though got about 6 oz wet off her so thats an extra couple here in a couple of weeks. few days in the box and cure it for a bit. thats how i did it last time a 4 day dry and a week and a half cure and she had me vegging on the couch after a few :bong1: and this time i get to make some hash out of her to sample had about a good 2 oz of trim and bud nips that wouldnt dry into any thing much.Oh and i will be putting in a guard rail in around the flower box to pervent my self from doing this again


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

well all in all after drying ive gotton 2 and 3/4 oz off her shes not too potent as of yet a cure will fix that i hope took out a 1/8 to sample for fun of it. rest is in curing up she wasnt really early but you can tell the difference between the last harvest i got off her and this one so far.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 11, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> well all in all after drying ive gotton 2 and 3/4 oz off her shes not too potent as of yet a cure will fix that i hope took out a 1/8 to sample for fun of it. rest is in curing up she wasnt really early but you can tell the difference between the last harvest i got off her and this one so far.


 
:cry: :shocked:   Sorry she broke I feel your pain....the up side is that you've had good harvests recently so you've got good smoke and after a cure I'm sure this gal will still serve you well. Good job on your grows...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2008)

Great Job Dubba..You got 3 oz on an early harvest?  WOW..I hope to get that useing 4 plants..LOL  Great job Bro..


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Great Job Dubba..You got 3 oz on an early harvest? WOW..I hope to get that useing 4 plants..LOL Great job Bro..


 
 you micro growing ?? cause she was only about 3ft6in tall total and thats not bad for someone who does have a 7ft tall grow box lol jsut about half of it. this is why im going for the veg till 2 ft mark taller plants is more smoke in the harvest but now im rambling got car parts and labor sorted out and had a good relaxing :bong1: and now im ready to sit back and :watchplant: for a while to ease my mind!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2008)

Not sure what Micro growing is......I can Veg mine until they get 26" in their 5 gal container...that is half the distance to my light in Flower...Looking forward to sending some to flower in a week or so and we will see...also sorry to hear of the brake...we do silly things when we are in our Grow rooms, huh?

anyway I enjoy watching your grows  thanks Dubb..


----------

